
Are you being realistic about your success? - luiscreates
https://mightyintrovert.com/reality-checks
======
chris_mc
I didn't read this article because it jacks my scroll wheel and scrolls nearly
a whole page at a time. I don't like that. I like my scroll wheel to scroll 3
lines at a time, as I have it configured in my OS settings menu. Additionally,
I have a giant monitor, but I can only see about a dozen lines at a time from
this site. Why isn't the text in a more dense format, like books, newspapers,
and most other web sites?

~~~
luiscreates
Thanks for the technical feedback. If you have any content feedback, I'd like
to hear that too.

